# Weird issue.. need help



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright this is the weirdest thing I came across yet... Got a 1999 audi a4 quattro with a 30v 2.8 V6 the car cranks and starts fine.. Runs fairly well..not perfect but its an old car so I don't expect it to be perfect.. Okay now the problem.. The car warms up and dies, it will not star again, it cranks and cranks and cranks but will not start. if I wait till it gets cold again it starts up fine again. I thought it might have been the coolant temp sensor so I bought one, changed it, along with that I changed the belt, wires, plugs, air filter, valve cover gasket was shot, the spark plug wells were filled with oil so I changed that too.. I thought this would fix it, it did not.. It runs alot smoother now but still dies when hot. I took off the fuel line and tried to crank the engine, no gas came out.. Is there any way the car could not be getting gas only when hot? any insight on what could be wrong would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Since your symptoms point to the fuel pump or filter I did a google search and came up with 
audi a4 b5 fuel filter replacement

Sounds like a good place to look for an answer.


----------



## mscout (Jul 31, 2010)

could be a relay over heating. causing the fuel to shut off.


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

*lol*

I literally just posted something about this a couple of days ago! My car was doing the same exact thing, and I posted a thread and got some insight, I was told it was possibly my crankshaft position sensor (not to be confused with camshaft sensor). I ordered the part ($16 off racepages.com) came in the mail this morning, replaced it and havent had a single problem! If you find this is your problem feel free to shoot me messages if you have questions about it!!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Crankshaft Position Sensor*

Try the crankshaft position sensor as indicated above. I have replace this sensor in one of my MK3's, a minivan and a Dodge Intrepid for these exact symptoms, fixing each with the "crank sensor" replacement. It is relatively easy to do, the toughest part is routing the wire as it is held in by one bolt.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

You might want to look into your ignition coils as well. With age, heat causes ignition coils to become weaker. It's an easy check, just have to measure the resistance of the coil, do it hot and cold to see if there's a difference.

Good luck.


----------

